# How much support to ditch the ads?



## groovyoldlady

Hiho,

I AM a supporting member of TGS, but that's never been acknowledged by the site? Is there a certain amount I have to donate in order to have "Supporting Member" by my name? Is there a certain amount I have to donate to get rid of the ads? Because I hates the ads!!!

Can someone fill me in?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno

PM Forum Tech. I have no idea.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hmmmmmm...I just spent 20 minutes combing over TGS and I can't figure out HOW to find tech support, much less contact them. Can someone direct me, please


----------



## toth boer goats

Scroll to the bottom of the page you will see "contact us". See attached, Click there and try.


----------



## alwaystj9

I would like to become a supporting member but the paypal link isn't functional. I tried "Contact Us" but haven't ever gotten an answer. Any suggestions?


----------



## GoofyGoat

groovyoldlady said:


> Hiho,
> 
> I AM a supporting member of TGS, but that's never been acknowledged by the site? Is there a certain amount I have to donate in order to have "Supporting Member" by my name? Is there a certain amount I have to donate to get rid of the ads? Because I hates the ads!!!
> 
> Can someone fill me in?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're on an Apple device just turn off java script and the ads disappear but if someone posts a video you want to watch you'll have to turn it back on. I use my iPad mostly and don't see ads at all this way.


----------



## groovyoldlady

GoofyGoat said:


> If you're on an Apple device just turn off java script and the ads disappear but if someone posts a video you want to watch you'll have to turn it back on. I use my iPad mostly and don't see ads at all this way.


 I come to TGS on either my Mac laptop or on my Mom's ancient Chromebook. Alas, I see ads on both - not withstanding my donation to the site.


----------



## GoofyGoat

groovyoldlady said:


> I come to TGS on either my Mac laptop or on my Mom's ancient Chromebook. Alas, I see ads on both - not withstanding my donation to the site.


Try using duck duck go and adding Ghostery and then set ad block plus up. It's pretty effective.


----------



## healthyishappy

What @GoofyGoat said worked for me. You can turn off the adds on duck duck go.


----------



## MellonFriend

I am on a PC so I don't know if this works on a mobile device, but I found this free browser extension that blocks adds from Ad-blocker.org. I think I got it in the windows app store. It works great. I haven't see a side bar or pop up add I started using it.


----------



## groovyoldlady

healthyishappy said:


> What @GoofyGoat said worked for me. You can turn off the adds on duck duck go.


 OK...So I am REALLY tired right now And I am preparing to lead part of a 4-H celebration in an hour. So I read too fast. I swear I thought you said to use Duck Tape. :bonk:


----------



## mariarose

If you use duct tape (or Duck Tape), on your screen, I PROMISE you the ads will no longer show!!!!

I think I'd rather see the ads....


----------



## Iluvlilly!

groovyoldlady said:


> OK...So I am REALLY tired right now And I am preparing to lead part of a 4-H celebration in an hour. So I read too fast. I swear I thought you said to use Duck Tape. :bonk:


lol!


----------



## healthyishappy

groovyoldlady said:


> OK...So I am REALLY tired right now And I am preparing to lead part of a 4-H celebration in an hour. So I read too fast. I swear I thought you said to use Duck Tape. :bonk:


LOL! Nope!! Duck Duck go is a search engine!


----------



## MellonFriend

This was so confusing for me because I suggested somebody use duct tape on another thread for something and I though you guys some how saw it over here. For a minute I thought I had posted under the wrong question.(punch)ops2:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh the confusion...hahaha! No duck tape...yes duck duck go


----------



## groovyoldlady

Will Duck, Duck Goose make the ads go away?

(Now I am back from our 4-H Awards banquet and I am UBER tired and maybe just a little bit silly......)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Only if you get back to your spot in time


----------



## groovyoldlady

GoofyGoat said:


> Only if you get back to your spot in time


:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

:clever::haha:


----------



## healthyishappy

MellonFriend said:


> I am on a PC so I don't know if this works on a mobile device, but I found this free browser extension that blocks adds from Ad-blocker.org. I think I got it in the windows app store. It works great. I haven't see a side bar or pop up add I started using it.


@Sfgwife. I am using google chrome now. And I think this is the same one as @MellonFriend uses.
Haven't seen an add since. This is the link: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom


----------



## happybleats

Oh I needed this giggle..you guys are great. :heehee:


----------



## mariarose

MellonFriend said:


> I suggested somebody use duct tape on another thread for something and I though you guys some how saw it over here. For a minute I thought I had posted under the wrong question.


Duct Tape is ubiquitous. If it can't be fixed with duct tape, it can't be fixed!

I even made a temporary splint out of duct tape once...


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:
Aww duct tape, many uses.


----------

